# La Palmyre - Royan site



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a site in or around Royan / La Palmyre.

Nothing too large or extortionately expensive, within reach of the beach, and some local life - shops, things to do - i.e. not too remote to do anything by foot.

This is for early next week, for a few days.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

We stopped at St Palais Sur Mer just down the road at le puits auture which although nice and clean was very expensive. The site next door (Tahiti) was much cheaper.
Beware of the cycle path along the front, its lethal :lol:
This time of year you will get acsi rates though.


----------



## gully (Mar 3, 2009)

not sure of the spelling I have been to Bonne Annsie in La Palmyaire its a short walk to the beach or the shops


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Royan is mostly modern and lacking in historic buildings to see (though it does have a Casino), because it was flattened during WW2. La Palmyre is close to deserted beaches and shady sand dunes, good for walks to the loghthouse at La Coubre. 

St Georges-de-Didonne is much nicer than Royan, and a short drive to Talmont-sur-Gironde. That is a must-visit village, one of the prettiest and most charming places in France. Enjoy!

SD


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Couple of nice aires in La Palmyre.

Ian


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Got to agree with Speedydux, Royan is boring.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

We have stayed a few times on the Aire at La Palymre, it has been updated this year and you pay to enter, it only allows the number of vehicles that there are spaces for in. Also the local police used the layby as a meeting point which I do not have a problem with myself. 

Its a short walk to the beach and town

Ian


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

*gps*

45 40 59.74 N, 1 10 48.85 W

Stones throw from the beach - nice site


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We went to La Bonne Anse many years ago, it has developed markedly since then and I would be wary of going back there in season.....

Even years ago it was crowded and expensive - views which are confirmed on here;

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...athes_Charente_Maritime_Poitou_Charentes.html

some swear by it, others swear at it.....

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

It's not exactly where you are mentioned but have a look HERE, it's just a short distance from Royan.

We have stayed there and it's a lovely spot.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> It's not exactly where you are mentioned but have a look HERE, it's just a short distance from Royan.
> 
> We have stayed there and it's a lovely spot.


I would second that, a nice spot with hook up and free wi-fi.

Another good aire was Montagne, again hook up and free wi- fi.

RD


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

04HBG said:


> .......................................Another good aire was Montagne, again hook up and free wi- fi.
> 
> RD


Is that the Montagne west of Libourne on the D244.
Any SatNav for this spot, I can't find it listed in any of the guides I have.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

we stayed at camping cote saverge which was only a short drive to royan and la palmyre and a short walk to th beach
the site was very popular and had lots going on but not cheap


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> 04HBG said:
> 
> 
> > .......................................Another good aire was Montagne, again hook up and free wi- fi.
> ...


Try Camping car infos for a full description and a list of all aires and sites around

http://www.campingcar-infos.com

Montagne sur gironde
Latitude : (Nord) 45.4753° Décimaux ou 45° 28â€² 31â€²â€² 
Longitude : (Ouest) -0.79629° Décimaux ou 0° 47â€² 46â€²â€²

RD


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

agree with jean luc we enjoyed our stay at Meschers-sur-Gironde Aire stayed 3 days

john


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Jean Luc has recommended the aire at Meschers (pronounced meshay) It is just 100 yards from the campsite at Meschers click here and this year was only 2 euros more than the aire with the security and all facilities.

Frank.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

There is an Aire near the Marina at Bonne Anse Plage. Which if recall correctly is near to La Palmyre Zoo.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

04HBG said:


> Jean-Luc said:
> 
> 
> > 04HBG said:
> ...


Had forgotten, was looking at Montagne further inland.

Here's a couple of pics, one of the view and the other of the parking, we stayed in June of this year and it was very busy as you can see.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

Jean-Luc said:


> 04HBG said:
> 
> 
> > Jean-Luc said:
> ...


To avoid any confusion remember that this is MORTAGNE sur Gironde, MONTAGNE is somewhere else!!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello everyone!!

Original post was in 2011 and he was going the next week

Hello!! Anybody in there?? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

HarleyDave said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> Original post was in 2011 and he was going the next week
> 
> ...


Glad someones has engaged the brain, but I suppose we have at least highlighted a couple of excellent Aires in the area for future reference


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

Oops - but even in 2011 it was still Mortagne


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Chas17 said:


> Oops - but even in 2011 it was still Mortagne


True, :wink:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> HarleyDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone!!
> ...


Agreed and I have noted the sites mentioned

We stayed in Royan (in a static caravan  ) about 15 years ago when the girls were still coming with us and we had a great holiday.

I went back a couple of years ago with a pal on the bikes and we camped on the most mozzie infested site I had even seen.

They actually had mozzie vacuum jobbies stationed around the place to try to control the blighters

They looked like these http://support.mosquitomagnet.com/help/

We stayed one night and made our escape

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Another vote for the aire at Meschers-sur-Gironde a lovely place with sight seeing possibilities that will take 3/4 days at least. One can be taken by a coastal walk to the "must see village" of Talmont.

As to the date, time is irrelevant when touring isn't it :lol: 

Dick


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

[To avoid any confusion remember that this is MORTAGNE sur Gironde, MONTAGNE is somewhere else!![/quote]

Yes you are right sorry for any misunderstanding

RD


----------

